# Name this movie by the quote



## koukouvagia

"Tonight we dine in hell"

"FREEEEDOOOOMMM!"

"Leave the gun, take the Canolli"


----------



## gunnar

300 - I think

Braveheart

The Godfather

try these:

"My name is John Bigbooty"

"Sticking feathers up your ass does not make you a chicken."

"She turned me into a newt!"


----------



## ishbel

FREEDOM?

Isn't that the crap enunciated by Mel Gibson with his non-Scots accent?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## gunnar

Gunnar said:


> 300 - I think
> 
> Braveheart
> 
> The Godfather
> 
> try these:
> 
> "My name is John Bigbooty"
> 
> "Sticking feathers up your ass does not make you a chicken."
> 
> "She turned me into a newt!"


come on people, it's not that difficult is it?


----------



## gypsy2727

"She turned me into a Newt" Monty Python's Flying Circus    Wow! That is really dating me but I always like "Does your wife Go?"  lol

'Sticking feathers up your a$$ does not make you a chicken" Fight Club.. Love that movie ...and for me it was a surprise ending!

Stumped me on the other

o.k. here goes

"If everybody minded their own business the world would go around much faster"

"If I show up at your door chances are you did something to bring me here"

"We're on a mission from God"


----------



## gunnar

The first one was very familiar and I couldn't place it til i googled..But I won' spoil it.

the second one is from Grosse Pointe Blank

and the last is, of course, The Blues Brothers

LOL, the one you missed is a bit obscure unless your a scifile, it was...The Adventures of Buckaroo Bonzai across the Eighth Dimension

here are some slow pitches:

"And the flowers are still standing!"

"You can't handle the Truth!"

"Do I make you horny baby?"


----------



## koukouvagia

Gunnar said:


> here are some slow pitches:
> 
> "And the flowers are still standing!"
> 
> "You can't handle the Truth!"
> 
> "Do I make you horny baby?"


The first one I don't know.

The next one is Jack Nicholson in A Few Good Men

Lastly this quote is from the worst movie EVER - Austin Powers.

Ok try these:

"Take your stinking paws off me, you damn dirty ape."
"He won't come after me. He won't. I can't explain it. He would consider that...rude."
"Joey, do you like movies about gladiators?"


----------



## gunnar

the one you missed was....Ghostbusters

in order of quotes- Planet of the Apes (originally) or Jay and Silent Bob Strikes Back

                                  Silence of the Lambs

                                   Airplane

here are some from a  genre - 

"I forgot my pencil."

"Can I borrow your underpants for 10 minutes?"

"I can't believe my Grandmother actually felt me up."


----------



## petalsandcoco

Your Good .......

1-I forgot my pencil  -  Breakfast Club

2-Can I borrow your underpants for 10 minutes  - 16 candles

3-I can't believe my grandmother actually felt me up  - 16 candles

My 3 :

1-Franks and Beans

2-I think there's just one kind of folks. Folks

3-Fuh-get about it


----------



## gunnar

whoops... I forgot that last one was sixteen candles too - I meant to do a Pretty in Pink quote. Ahhh,  John Hughes, we didn't angsty teen vampires with him around.

1. There's something about Mary.

2. Drawing a blank - no thats not a movie..well maybe it is..... but I have no idea

3. hmmm....well it could be - Mickey Blue Eyes, Donnie Brasco, Heat, or Goodfellas... I am going with Mickey Blue Eyes cause of the scene with Hugh Grant and James Caan when he is trying to "gangster up" MIckey.

Donnie Brasco second cause the FBI guys ask Depp what the heck does forgetaboutit mean? the other two just cause I think its said in there somewhere.

Here are some more-

"Ya see this? This.... is my Boomstick!"

"I'm not even supposed to be here today!"

"I'm thinking with sand here."


----------



## gypsy2727

"I'm not even supposed to be here" CLERKS  I knew that one right off the bat!

Can't help out with the others

"He used a razor and sliced it so thin"

"Don't $%IT where you eat"

"Do you know what happens every night in that restaurant? RAPE, RAPE , the rape of cuisine!"


----------



## chrislehrer

The "John Bigbooty" remark missed above is from _Buckaroo Banzai_.


----------



## petalsandcoco

*Donny Brasco ...... Yep !*

Ok.... Good one there Gypsy......I thought it was: army of darkness, Gypsy , I just logged on so I will have to check out your 3 and will still post mine.

Gunnar...

Your first one is still a big ?

2- "you know what the worse part is ?" then you say , " I'm not even suppose to be here today."

3- Ummmmm still thinking it over....(may research) (you treat me like a baby again...)

my 3

1- It is those we live with and love and should know who elude us (hint- has the word " river " in title)

2- Get busy living or get busy dying ( prison)

3- Stupid is as studip does.


----------



## gypsy2727

River Runs through it

Shawshank Redemption ( My sons fav)

And good Ol Forest Gump!


----------



## gunnar

gypsy2727 said:


> "I'm not even supposed to be here" CLERKS I knew that one right off the bat!
> 
> Can't help out with the others
> 
> "He used a razor and sliced it so thin"
> 
> "Don't $%IT where you eat"
> 
> "Do you know what happens every night in that restaurant? RAPE, RAPE , the rape of cuisine!"


1. Goodfellas

2. Payback

3. ?????

Hint on the missing movie I quoted...Bruce Campbell again

Petals hit the Boomstick quote


----------



## gypsy2727

1. Gold Star for Good Fellas ....one of my all time favs

hint on 2 & 3

2. She won an academy award for her performance...

3. Two Italian brothers open up a restaurant


----------



## gypsy2727

Sorry Gunnar I have no Idea who Bruce Campbell is ....maybe I do?


----------



## chrislehrer

I don't remember the line, but if it's two Italian brothers open a restaurant, it must be Big Night.


----------



## gunnar

ChrisLehrer said:


> I don't remember the line, but if it's two Italian brothers open a restaurant, it must be Big Night.


Agreed.

last hint - Mummy in a retirement home with Elvis

also:

Bruce Campbell has done a quite a few things and stayed under the radar ...except for fans like me. He did the lead role in the Evil Dead series, and did the T.V. show in the 80's called The Adventures of Brisco County jr. . He has written two books and been in dozens of movies and T.V. shows ..including the X-Files, Xena and Hercules...He has been in every Spiderman movie and is currently starring in the T.V. show "Burn Notice".... yes, the older looking guy.

noone can deliver a B-Movie line like an A-List actor better then Bruce....."Gimme some sugar Baby"....Campbell


----------



## gypsy2727

Sleepless in Ontario cannot get that Campbell one

''Don't $%IT where you eat "  Olympia Dukakis....... Moonstruck           (Was that also in Payback?...good line then)

Also from same Flick "SNAP OUTTA VIT!"   Cher,,,,love that one too


----------



## gunnar

lol,....you may have to look it up..."Bubba Ho-Tep".  .

Moonstruck...nope, would not have got it..yep, it's in Payback

some new ones-  -

*Disney Animated, Old*- - "He snitched on us."

"uhhh...they're flocking this way....."

"They pulled a mind trip us,man. It wasn't our fault. They opened their eyes and talked!"


----------



## peachcreek

1. Blessed Are the Cheesemakers.

2.I charge a lot for anything black- grapes, olives, black currants.

3.Mother always said I was sensitive to onions, as my great aunt Tita was"


----------



## petalsandcoco

Just to answer Gunnar ....Peachcreek.....I will check them too.

Robin Hood

Jurassic Park

and I do not know the 3[sup]rd[/sup] ?

Hint please ?

My 3:

1- Whoo-ah

2- We could live offa the fatta the lan'

3- Real diamonds! They must be worth their weight in gold!'


----------



## gunnar

Hint for my last.....Corey and Corey starred in it.

Peachtree- 

1. The Life of Brian

2. ??????

3. Like water for Chocolate

Petals

1. Scent of a Woman

2.?????

3.????


----------



## petalsandcoco

You have me still lost.....but will continue to ponder .....off to plate.

Yes to "Scent of a woman".

2 hint- two brothers working the field, something terrible happens to one of them

3- hint- A popular blond said it.


----------



## gunnar

'Boy" I wouldn't want you getting "lost" finding the name of the movie.......

2. Grapes of wrath?

3. legally blonde?


----------



## gypsy2727

Marilyn Monroe? She's the only Blonde I know attatched to Diamonds are a girls best friend?

Of Mice and Men .....did not see the movie but remember that quote from the book way back in H.S.... don't forget end of quote

"and Rabbits too " /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif


----------



## gypsy2727

Fantasy                        " Though ............I do not know the way "

Jack is in this one           " GIVE MY DAUGHTER THE SHOT !!!!!!!!!!!" 

"Don't you just love it when you come back from the bathroom and your food is waiting for you?"


----------



## chrislehrer

gypsy2727 said:


> Fantasy " Though ............I do not know the way "


I presume "Fellowship Of the Ring," since it's a line in the book. "I will take the Ring, though I do not know the way." "I think this task is appointed to you, Frodo...." (don't get me started -- I've read them WAAAY too many times).


----------



## gunnar

I don't want to let this thread die...so...let's try two at a time and only new movie quotes when the old ones are either guessed or an admitted stumper.......I will take your silence at the time of my post as approval...especially since you can't hear me anyway till I hit submit./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

so a restart with cult classics:
"And shepherds we shall be,for Thee, my Lord, for Thee.Power hath descended forth from Thy hand,that our feet may swiftly carry out Thy command.So we shall flow a river forth to Theeand teeming with souls shall it ever be.In nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritūs Sancti." and "Let's do the time warp again...." *as if in song*


----------



## gypsy2727

Yeah! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gifwe are back in the game.....I have a pile of papers infront of me that I am completly ignoring because of this thread....the movie buff that I am!

My three were

1. Lord of the Rings .....love that whole series and have read it over too many

2.Terms of Endearment where Shirley McClean yells out

3.and PULP fiction Uma Thermon scene with John Travolta in the 50's dance club


----------



## gypsy2727

Let's do the time Warp again ......Rocky Horror Picture Show

If you don't know that one ,you have definatly been hiding under a rock! I spent way too much time down at the Roxy theater as a teen in the beaches of T.O. ...just to hear all those great tunes ...I actually still have the ALBUM /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

Can not place the other

I'll wait to post see if anyone else can take a gander at it


----------



## petalsandcoco

2 Irish brothers..........Boondock Saints. Written and directed by the same gent.

By the way, I just loved the dance scene with Uma and John






sorry.......could not resist. I will wait for a post.


----------



## gypsy2727

"Be the Ball"

'I'm pretty sure there is a lot more to life than being really, really ridiculously good looking . And I plan on finding out what that is"

Yeah I love that dance scene to .....I actually just logged in to check it out again!


----------



## dledmo

Caddyshack

Zoolander


----------



## dledmo

"Of all the *gin joints* in all the towns in all the *world*, she walks into mine."

"A man alone is easy prey"

And from my favorite movie of all time

" If you say three, mister, you'll never hear the man count ten"


----------



## petalsandcoco

Well the first one is a give away : Casablanca

And the last one , well , I have the movie : The Quiet Man (great Irish movie)


----------



## gunnar

Your up petals.... you got the movies...you lay down the next two clues. I await milady's quotes.....


----------



## petalsandcoco

Here goes.............ready ?

"Move over Rover, this chick is taking over."

"How do ya like me now." (clue- has a matrix scene )


----------



## gunnar

I have no idea...grrrr.

ummm, best guess for number one is - Kill Bill

going off of what I saw in previews for number two - Scary Movie

both total guesses


----------



## gypsy2727

Sorry I have no clue on those ones Petals

" I love the smell of Napalm in the morning"

" Me and Jennie, we were like Peas & Carrots"


----------



## gunnar

hey Gypsy..no new clues till the old ones are resolved...otherwise    "Well... if Andrew gets up ...then we'll all get up...it'll be anarchy!"

if we admit we are stumped Petals either gives us new quotes or passes to whom she wants. Otherwise, I totally know both of those quotes and you better find something harder....


----------



## gypsy2727

O.K. ....I get ya Gunner ....


----------



## jeffthechef

guess this one guys...

"anyone can cook!"

kgo


----------



## gypsy2727

petalsandcoco said:


> Here goes.............ready ?
> 
> "Move over Rover, this chick is taking over."
> 
> "How do ya like me now." (clue- has a matrix scene )


All right Petals..... you gave me a run for my money

I can't beleive it took me so long to remember Good Will Hunting.... one great movie

Spy who Shagged me , my son says?


----------



## dledmo

Gypsy and son got those, so I will answer Gypsy's previous post.

#1 Apocolypse Now

#2 Forrest Gump


----------



## petalsandcoco

hello.....just got in. Good Will Hunting, another good one but no. Actually it was a very good movie...

Well now.....so your stumped eh ?

Austin is one but the other is .................ummmmm, ok , I will tell...."Without a Paddle" (that whole movie had me laughing)

Ok, 2 more.....

1- "I hold myself in contempt"

2- "This is a battle, a war, and the casualties could be your hearts and souls."

From the same movie " Sucking the marrow out of life doesn't mean choking on the bone."


----------



## petalsandcoco

Jeffthechef....could it be Ratatouille ? I just saw your post. Yes-sir-ree, 3 points pleeze.....and the ball is still bouncing....

Ahhh.....Breakfast Club.....anarchy/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## dledmo

#1 Liar Liar

#2 The Dead Poets Society

About what is best in life, "To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and hear the lamentations of their women"


----------



## jeffthechef

petalsandcoco said:


> Jeffthechef....could it be Ratatouille ? I just saw your post. Yes-sir-ree, 3 points pleeze.....and the ball is still bouncing....
> 
> Ahhh.....Breakfast Club.....anarchy/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


ahahahhaa yes! the greatest food based cartoon movie ever


----------



## gunnar

Im lost...but I am gonna say dledmo got it ...

Conan the Barbarian -  He taught us what is best in life.

here are a couple new ones....

"Your always going to have trouble moving a body."

and

"I am too old for this sh*t."


----------



## dledmo

I'm going to guess #1 Goodfellas and #2 Lethal Weapon.


----------



## gunnar

You are correct on number two...number one is a Guy Ritchie movie, not Scorsese.....i have a total give away hint if you need it......


----------



## gypsy2727

It's gotta be Snatch .......love the Irish Gypsys ...as I am Irish and a Gypsy!

well let me know if your ready for another one, Not sure if all were answered


----------



## gunnar

dl or gypsy ...give up some clues...


----------



## gypsy2727

"He ate the Light!"

"And the Good Book Says....You may be done with the past , but the past is not done with you yet."


----------



## dledmo

#1 Jaws

#2 ...not a freaking clue...?


----------



## shroomgirl

Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## gypsy2727

dledmo said:


> #1 Jaws
> 
> #2 ...not a freaking clue...?


Jaws yes that movie does have some halarious quotes


----------



## gypsy2727

dledmo said:


> #1 Jaws
> 
> #2 ...not a freaking clue...?


 1. Jaws .....yes you got it .....really funny quotes from that movie ...the ones I can remember!

2. Hint....title is the name of a flower


----------



## gunnar

2. Magnolia? never saw it so just a guess.


----------



## gypsy2727

Home run Gunner!

Your up to bat


----------



## gunnar

lol...ok...here come some from the spy genre......

"Mother is only wearing two climbing harnesses?"

and

"The Russians did this?"  "No, the CIA did this."  " The CIA?"   "Yeah, I think Sasha is one of them.."

Sorry i had to double check ..while I had paraphrased accurately enough it was not a quote...feel free to ask for clues....


----------



## gypsy2727

Gunner

I bow my head in shame /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif

not a clue .....although I do love spy flicks


----------



## dledmo

#2  Gotcha  to go waaay back in Anthony Edwards career.


----------



## gunnar

Nice...god I get older every day..yes number two is "Gotcha"

here is a fat clue for number one, Had Robert Redford, Dan Akroyd and I can't quite remember which Pheonix brother. Dan Akroyd is "Mother".... and darn if i didn't misquote again.  "Mother's pretty close"  " He's just wearing four safety belts this time."  "What? No Parachute?"


----------



## dledmo

Sneakers


----------



## gunnar

Almost a no brainer..when someone gives the right clue...sorry bout that..your up.


----------



## dledmo

"I wasn't screamin'! I was whistling!"

"You was whistling "Willie, help get this b1tch off of me?"

Only one quote this time, I was also thinking a quote from the same move, the Pimp of the Year competition won by Flyguy, but if you know the movie you know the poetry .  Lots of hints for you guys.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Sneakers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes ? No ? High/low, I don't know......Gunnar , your on a roll 2nite. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## gunnar

dledmo said:


> "I wasn't screamin'! I was whistling!"
> 
> "You was whistling "Willie, help get this b1tch off of me?"
> 
> Only one quote this time, I was also thinking a quote from the same move, the Pimp of the Year competition won by Flyguy, but if you know the movie you know the poetry . Lots of hints for you guys.


OMG..."Im Gonna Get you Sucka." I'm gonna go put on my gold chain now.

here's a fun quote" ...And we raped the horses...then rode out on the women..."


----------



## petalsandcoco

Three Amigos. ....

Well, here are two more....Comedy now


Anything I can get for you? Juice? Coffee? Rack of lamb?


"Eddie, has anyone ever told you you're bad luck?"
"Those were my mother's dying words. But I guess if your body's covered in third degree burns, and your foot's caught in a bear trap, you tend to start talkin' crazy. "


----------



## gypsy2727

1. Nutty Professor

2. Vegas Vacation


----------



## gypsy2727

Is it my turn?

1."Who the hell are you?"

   "I'm Owen's friend"

   "Owen doesn't have any friends"

   "That's because he's shy"

    "No it's because he's fat and stupid"

2. "Your not really wearing that"

    "Wearing what?"

     "The man purse. You actually gonna wear that ,or are you just f*%&ing with me?"

     "It's where I keep all my things. Get alot of compliments on this. Plus it's not a purse it's a satchel. Indiana Jones

      wears one"


----------



## dledmo

#1  Throw Momma from the Train

#2  The Hangover

  I got the Hangover one because my wife has watched that movie a dozen times this last month.

Here's one " I'd love to oblige you. But a man's got to get his rest sometime."


----------



## gunnar

I want to say it's a James Bond quote, specifically Sean Connery I think,  but for the life of me I wouldn't know which film.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Love all James Bond movies.....

Clint E. - Drifter

Thriller:

1) “Is it true that most people get attacked by sharks in three feet of water about ten feet from the beach?”

2) “Get busy living, or get busy dying.”


----------



## gypsy2727

1) Jaws

2)Shawshank Redemption again Petals?

o.k. here's mine

"I don't want to be the same as everybody else .That's why I'm a Mod ,see?"

" I'm the Gypsy...... Acid Queen!"


----------



## dledmo

I had to Google to find out Who

1) Quadrophenia

2) Tommy

Here's two,

"Made it, Ma!  Top of the world!"

"Tell ya the truth, I don't think this is a brains kind of operation."


----------



## gunnar

I don't know and the Dirty Dozen? sounds like something Lee Marvin said to Ernest Bourginen (sp?)


----------



## boar_d_laze

Erroneous


----------



## boar_d_laze

1. "Top of the world!" Jimmy Cagney in _White Heat._

2. "I don't think..." From _Way of the Gun_ [and slighly misquoted].

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze

Identify these:

1.  "You're a good man, sister"

2.  "Still shakin' it boss.  Still shakin' it.

Still BDL


----------



## gunnar

never mind you caught yourself  - - give us some clues B-man


----------



## boar_d_laze

These are both from very famous, very artistically and comercially successful movies.  Both movies are classics.   They are among the strongest representatives of the "anti-hero" genre.

The first is from one of the most memorable scenes in that film.

The second is a bit of a throwaway from a movie with possibly the most great throwaways.

BDL


----------



## gunnar

I know number 2 is "Cool Hand Luke". I don't remember number one...


----------



## boar_d_laze

Should I tell you, or let other people have a chance to answer? 

Tell you what...

We're going out to lunch in a little while; then we have an agent coming to show the house in the mid-afternoon.  If no one's caught it by then, I'll give it to you.  You're going to smack yourself in the forehead when I do, though.

BDL


----------



## dledmo

#1  The Maltese Falcon

Gunnar got an answer right first, so he is up.


----------



## gunnar

Mighty nice of you.....here we go

"Any trouble, boy?" 

"No, old man...Thought I was having trouble with my adding. It's all right now."

and

"Don't go that way, never go that way."

"oh, thank you"

"If she had kept going that way she would have gone straight to that castle."


----------



## pete

Not sure of the first one, but the second one is from Labyrinth, one of my all time favorites!


----------



## gunnar

clue for number one : Sergio Leone


----------



## boar_d_laze

_For a Few Dollars More_. Let Pete take a turn asking.

BDL


----------



## dledmo

Squints,

Clint Eastwood, "For a Few Dollars More"


----------



## gypsy2727

"For a few more dollars"

well here goes

1. "Eddie. The guys and I were talking. We'd like.......we want to invite you to our card game on Friday night. Would you like that?. Only thing is you can't cut!"

2. "Lions and Tigers and Bears ,oh my!"

Thinking of posting #2 in the lion eating thread


----------



## gypsy2727

OMG

Was I out of line?

I think we all stood up at the same time! Well my time zone is a bit different!

it is what it is


----------



## petalsandcoco

Gypsy, look forward to another lion post ....

Well, 1st is one of my all time fav. movies: the wizad of oz

the second, Johnny Depp became famous for : Edward Scissorhands.

*Pete: we are counting on you to post two questions.....as per Chef BDL and us.*

while we await your post....

here is one while we wait...

" My secret is I always use fresh tomatoes, never canned. And to give it that extra zip, I mix a little spam with the ground beef."


----------



## gunnar

Rachel Ray- The Movie.    Probably not, she would use canned tomatoes anyway....


----------



## petalsandcoco

When I heard that line in the movie, I cringed.....could not forget it, let alon envision it.

Ok,  tiny clues.....

One of the main actors was writing a book.

Same character was stuck in someone else's care............

Follows under : Thriller.


----------



## gunnar

Misery

wow, I forgot that line..................

PETE...Lay down some clues man...

in the meantime here is one:

"Metatron acts as the voice of God. Any documented occasion when some yahoo claims to have spoken with God, They're actually speaking to me. Or they're speaking to themselves."


----------



## koukouvagia

You guys are hillarious but too good for me!  The thread is getting difficult to follow so how about we lay some ground rules?  Only post one quote at a time and anyone who wants to answer it please quote the post before you do and then go on to post another quote.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## nacona

*Dogma * Alan Rickman

"Metatron acts as the voice of God. Any documented occasion when some yahoo claims to have spoken with God, They're actually speaking to me. Or they're speaking to themselves."


----------



## gunnar

okay, we need quotes from Pete The mod and Nacona.


----------



## gypsy2727

Am I the Mod?

"Now ,now ,Bill you swore this was a battle between warriors,not a bunch of miss nancies,so warriors is what I brought!"


----------



## petalsandcoco

Gangs of New York

"But I have no choice, unless I give him up entire to his enemies. And though I love his honor, it is but a moon-cast shadow to the love I bear him. As God sees me, I have his child inside me, and I would have a father for it."

One of the best lines of the movie.....One of the best movies ......(cough cough ) among many others....


----------



## gunnar

Rob Roy

At least I am pretty sure.


----------



## dledmo

You are correct Gunnar.  You are up.


----------



## pete

Since I only got one here is one for you guys.  It comes from my favorite movie

"All those moments will be lost in time... like tears in rain... Time to die."


----------



## petalsandcoco

Pete,

Good line.....can you give a clue ?


----------



## dledmo

"All those moments will be lost in time... like tears in rain... Time to die."
 

Blade Runner, a very cool flick.


----------



## dledmo

_"You can run me, you can starve me and you can beat me and you can kill me. Just don't bore me."_


----------



## gypsy2727

Heartbreak Ridge

I googled it ....I hope I'm on the same page

"The problem in the past has been the man turning us against each other ."


----------



## dledmo

"The problem in the past has been the man turning us against each other ."

"Warriors", come out and play!

" It's down in my boots. I can feel it squishing in between my toes."  and if you know the movie you have to do the walk the character does.


----------



## petalsandcoco

" It's down in my boots. I can feel it squishing in between my toes". ------ I googled this as I never heard it before- no wonder I haven't, it is the movie "Striptease". (na-pas pour moi)

I am following Koukouvagia's new instructions: one movie . I don't know your other two.

 -"We don't have enough road to get up to 88"

Roads ? Where we are going we don't need roads".

Hint: Taxi ....


----------



## dledmo

Back to the Future

The scene from Striptease involves Burt Reynolds playing a US Senator.  He has covered every inch of himself in Vaseline and comes strutting out in cowboy boots and a vest, and little else on.  Very funny, at least to me.

Ok, another quote for me,

"You are a sad, strange little man, and you have my pity."


----------



## pete

Good job Diedmo!


----------



## dledmo

A hint for my last quote, it's a Pixar movie.


----------



## gypsy2727

Toy Story

"The English contribution to world cuisine: The Chip"


----------



## gunnar

> Originally Posted by *gypsy2727*
> 
> "The English contribution to world cuisine: The Chip"


"A Fish Called Wanda" excellent movie

here's mine

"Ever listen to KBiLLY"S hits of the 70's? It's my personal favorite."


----------



## dledmo

Reservoir Dogs

It's been a while since I've watched that one, may have to watch it again soon.

Ok, next quote,

"He's nothing. Don't worry about him. It's the Blimp next to him! The Blimp! When he puts on that mask, he'll blow your goddamn doors off!"


----------



## gunnar

*checks out dledmo's avatar*

Cannonball Run ...Dunn dunn dunnnnn

"You see those? you know what those are?"

"No what?"

"Stingray"

""what?"

"Stingray, they are made from stingray."

"The fish? You got fish boots?"


----------



## rhl418

> "You see those? you know what those are?"
> 
> "No what?"
> 
> "Stingray"
> 
> ""what?"
> 
> "Stingray, they are made from stingray."
> 
> "The fish? You got fish boots?"


The Big Lebowski. Nice One Gunnar.

Here's one for ya....

"_Are you going to eat your fat?"_

1980's classic.....


----------



## gunnar

sorry, it is not The Big Lebowski.....

your quote is from Caddyshack

keep trying


----------



## petalsandcoco

Gunnar...

Could we have a small clue ?


----------



## gypsy2727

Stingray Sam......only cause I know you love that stuff Gunner

"I don't know alot about everything, but I do know alot about the part of everything that I know, which is People


----------



## gunnar

nope wrong again

small clue....this is the film that shows what happens when you cut off Christopher Walkens finger.


----------



## gypsy2727

Suicide Kings  ....Christopher rocks...thanks for the hint

please say I'm right ...if I am I have one waiting above


----------



## rhl418

I believe your right, Gypsy.  I could have sworn it was Bigs....


----------



## gunnar

you got it....gypsy is up see clue above.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Are you looking for *my* movie ? The English Patient (its just so beautiful this movie)


----------



## dledmo

Elizabethtown, is the movie.

Here is one from a good movie with a great soundtrack,

"For you, my bonny Heather: Happy birthday. And you, Juan Ramirez: Take care of her, you overdressed haggis."


----------



## dledmo

Elizabethtown, is the movie.

Here is one from a good movie with a great soundtrack,

"For you, my bonny Heather: Happy birthday. And you, Juan Ramirez: Take care of her, you overdressed haggis."


----------



## dledmo

double post


----------



## petalsandcoco

Highlander

Here is one:

Are you blind ?

Yeah, what's your excuse ?


----------



## titomike

'Blind Fury'

For a cooking forum....

"Cook the man some f**king eggs!!"

Clue...a socially shocking expose down our way.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Wow,

Once were warriors !

ok....here is one:

" never confuse the size of your paycheck with the size of your wallet."

Forget that one !

Here is another by the same actor:

"The Horror, the horror ."


----------



## dledmo

Apocalypse Now?  The actor being Martin Sheen.  I will wait to post a quote because I'm not sure I am correct.


----------



## petalsandcoco

dledmo,

Yes, you are right...........but it was Marlon Brando that said it.

Your up, go ahead and post.


----------



## dledmo

"You're my boy, Blue! You're my boy."

Grab your green hat, this is a funny, funny movie.


----------



## gypsy2727

Old School......lol

"That really was a Hattoro Hanzo Sword"


----------



## gunnar

Kill Bill Vol.1

Here is an oldie from the 70's

"I know that, but I had four more years. This means ten days to Lastday. Of course I will get the four years back,  won't I?"

"take object with you."

"I get those four years back don't I?!"


----------



## dledmo

Logan's Run

I like that movie, it has Farrah Fawcett in it also.

"This is the really real world, there ain't no coming back. We killed you dead, there ain't no coming back! There ain't no coming back!"


----------



## gunnar

Robocop?


----------



## dledmo

Nope, the actor to whom the the speaker is talking to died while filming the movie to be named.


----------



## gypsy2727

The Crow

"What do you mean you don't eat no meat?. That's o.k. ..... I make you Lamb"


----------



## titomike

'My Big Fat Greek Wedding'

"Today is a good day to die."

Love this movie!!


----------



## dledmo

Bolt?


----------



## titomike

No, sorry....Old, 1970 and near the beginning of an illustrious career for an atypical leading man.


----------



## gunnar

I googled it.... wow, yeah never saw it.

outsider hint: it is a western


----------



## dledmo

Little Big Man

The thing with great lines like this, is that they get used again and again in other movies.  Rhino the hamster uses this same line in Bolt, and it is almost identical in Flatliners.  Gunnar goggled it and found the correct answer, so it is now his turn to post a quote.


----------



## gunnar

I disagree but here ya go:

"When people say they are happy, my ass begins to twitch."


----------



## gypsy2727

French Kiss

"I'm just here for the gasoline"


----------



## bazza

Mad Max.

You guys are good, try this one

Mikey, why don't you tell that nice girl you love her?


----------



## gunnar

..I love-a you with all my heart!! lol ---The Godfather

here ya go:

"No, no, it's all right, he's just killing my alligator bags and shooting holes in my suits. Man, that's just MEAN. That's MEAN, man."


----------



## just jim

Payback.

"These are great days we're living, bros. We are jolly green giants, walking the Earth with guns. These people we wasted here today are the finest human beings we will ever know. After we rotate back to the world, we're gonna miss not having anyone around that's worth shooting. "


----------



## dledmo

Full Metal Jacket

"It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses."


----------



## gunnar

The Blues Brothers

here ya go:

Take off!  We are not going to crash eh? There's no way I'll crash this, This is a beer truck,eh?


----------



## gypsy2727

Strange Brew

(I am Canadian eh /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

"I want the last face you see in this world to be the face of love, so you look at me when they do this thing. I'll be the face of love for you.


----------



## gunnar

Dead Man Walking.  - Sister-in-law helped with that one.

here ya go:

"Make anyone cry today?"

"Sadly, No. But it's only 4:30."


----------



## petalsandcoco

10 things I hate about you.....

Here is one :

"What's this crap suppose to be ?"

"Cornbread, I think . It's good for you. Eat it."

2nd clue :

"Newt....

My mane is Newt"


----------



## gunnar

I still don't know, you got me stumped.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Ok....Not a good quote then, how about these hints:

* Ripley *

and her llittle  *Newt*.

ps. burke, hudson, vasquez, apone, hicks......

wild dinner scene on the table.


----------



## gunnar

*tap out*  sorry I would have to google and I ain't gonna . Give it a bit and see if gypsy or the others can get it.


----------



## just jim

Alien.....3?


----------



## gunnar

D'oh...now I feel like an idiot.... JustJim ,you are probably right...Alien.  Just having a total mind fart i guess.


----------



## just jim

Well, if I'm right, I offer this quote:

*You fool! You fell victim to one of the classic blunders - The most famous of which is "never get involved in a land war in Asia" - but only slightly less well-known is this: "Never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line"!*

If I'm wrong you can ignore it.


----------



## gunnar

Princess Bride

here  ya go:

"Sorry, but am I to understand you've inserted your father's skull inside of that ball for bowling?

"No, the guy at the pro shop did it."


----------



## leeniek

Mystery Men

Here's one

"I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way"


----------



## gunnar

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?

Here ya go:

"I swear to Christ, junior, if I survive this f**kin' case I'm gonna dance a jig."

same movie:

"Okay, what would Joe do at a time like this? He'd kill everybody and smoke some cigarettes."


----------



## gypsy2727

The Last Boy Scout

"It's your Restaurant, but it's her kitchen.Without her, it's just a pile of metal. It's for her to decide"


----------



## gunnar

gypsy2727 said:


> The Last Boy Scout


Holy crap, i thought for sure that one would sit awhile, good job girl.


----------



## janeclark78

_*Shawshank Redemption - I also heard this from Ace Ventura 1... Crazy Ace!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif*_


----------



## gypsy2727

janeclark78 said:


> _*Shawshank Redemption - I also heard this from Ace Ventura 1... Crazy Ace!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif*_


Not even close janeclark,,,,,keep trying it's an excellent movie


----------



## chefelle

The restaurant line---that's not from No Reservations with Catherine Zeta-Jones and Aaron Ekhart is it?


----------



## gypsy2727

chefelle said:


> The restaurant line---that's not from No Reservations with Catherine Zeta-Jones and Aaron Ekhart is it?


sorry no ....but your hot ( apposed to cold.....lol)/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## chefelle

Okay...next guess..Ratatouille?  Trying to think of movies with either female chefs...or sous chefs.....


----------



## leeniek

What about Julie and Julia? 

(I only saw the last half of the movie so I might be way off on this one)


----------



## gypsy2727

Hint ....Original tital was German....then the Americans took hold of it and well ya know hollywood!


----------



## gypsy2727

2nd hint She's a German Chef ,he's Italian ...a love story that starts in the kitchen.....if you have not seen this your missing out on one of the all time great culinary movies ....come on people


----------



## petalsandcoco

I phoned my girlfriend and she said to try "Bella Martha" ?

If this is not it then we will need more clues...........


----------



## gypsy2727

and the Academy Award goes to ......drum roll.....Petalsandcoco!!!!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

now all of you go out and rent the movie

Bravo Petals!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you so much......

People cheering 2

Here is one for you all :

*Raymond*: 82, 82, 82.
*Charlie*: 82 what?
*Raymond*: Toothpicks.
*Charlie*: There's a lot more than 82 toothpicks, Ray.
*Raymond*: 246 total.
*Charlie*: How many?
*Sally Dibbs*: 250.
*Charlie*: Pretty close.
*Sally Dibbs*: There's four left in the box.


----------



## titomike

'Rain Man'...the boys at their best.

How 'bout 3 for 1.....

"I'm gonna keep the coke and the fries but I'm gonna send this burger back. And if you put any mayonnaise on it, I'm gonna come over to your house, I'll chop your legs off, set fire to your house, and watch as you drag your bloody stumps out the door."

"Every red-blooded American knows that the only condiment that you are ever supposed to put on a hamburger is KETCHUP! Or MAYBE some of that SPECIAL SAUCE you like so much here in Canada; which I think has a little bit of mayonnaise in it too! But I swear to God when they start slapping that mayonnaise on there I could kill somebody."

"I'm telling you this like a friend because if you screw this up - I would hate to... I would really hate to have to kill you. I would hate it more than mayonnaise. You know how much I hate mayonnaise."


----------



## boar_d_laze

Whole Nine Yards. 

"Don't pinch the fruit, ******"
 

BDL


----------



## Guest

May I wander in here?

Love these quotes!

How about this one-

Hey, I've got a beverage here!"


----------



## Guest

May I wander in here?

Love these quotes!

How about this one-

Hey, I've got a beverage here!"


----------



## petalsandcoco

boar_d_laze said:


> Whole Nine Yards.
> 
> "Don't pinch the fruit, ******"
> 
> BDL


Hey....Foxxxy Brownnnnnnnnnnn

And I've got my black belt in barstools.........

Lynn,

Don't know your quote, but hold on ,,,,more will be joining. Do you have another clue ?


----------



## Guest

Same movie-

"Over the line! Mark it zero Donnie!"

"..and I sure as s$$t don't roll on Shabbas!

Shomar Shabbas!"


----------



## gypsy2727

boar_d_laze said:


> Whole Nine Yards.
> 
> "Don't pinch the fruit, ******"
> 
> BDL


FOXY BROWN.....such a cool movie

"Vampires,gargoyles,warlocks....they're all the same, best when cooked well


----------



## gypsy2727

oh my Petals we both stood up at the same time!

Us Canadian women....we even go to the bathroom together lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## gypsy2727

Won't go anywhere without my black Birkenstocks....I'm not a big fan of the baggy jammy pants anymore....I where my jeans,shorts, whatever.. with my black chef coat (big fan of black) ......I'm not corporate anymore...


----------



## gypsy2727

O.k. that was good for a laugh /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

I posted in the wrong thread! It's been a long week,,,,lol

Ignore above as I cannot seem to clear it


----------



## leeniek

I was wondering about that post...  and well it happens to all of us.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lynn Slater Miller said:


> May I wander in here?
> 
> Love these quotes!
> 
> How about this one-
> 
> Hey, I've got a beverage here!"


I just wrote something and lost it...hate when that happens. Anyways , I think its a long day for so many....so we are back at Lynn's question :


----------



## gypsy2727

petalsandcoco said:


> I phoned my girlfriend and she said to try "Bella Martha" ?
> 
> If this is not it then we will need more clues...........


BTW the english name for this movie is Mostly Martha ....if your looking for it..... which I highly suggest you do.

The Hollywood version which is sooooo Hollywood is yes the Zeta Jones one


----------



## Guest

OK, one more clue---

The rug..."really pulled the room together"


----------



## gunnar

The Big Lebowski

here is a easy one:

"Toe Pick"


----------



## dledmo

The Cutting Edge

My wife has watched this movie way too much.  Blades of Glory is an improvement.

"Yo bartender, Jobu needs a refill!"


----------



## dledmo

It's a baseball movie, with a character who is a Cuban defector vodoo worshiper.


----------



## gypsy2727

gypsy2727 said:


> FOXY BROWN.....such a cool movie
> 
> "Vampires,gargoyles,warlocks....they're all the same, best when cooked well


What about mine ..don't forget me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## dledmo

Van Helsing

I would never forget you, gypsy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze

Van Helsing

_Gold itself ain't good for nothin' except makin' jewelry with and gold teeth._

BDL


----------



## dledmo

Treasure of the Sierra Madre

Of course the most famous line from this movie has been referenced in many forms, reduced incorrectly to "We don't need no stinking badges".  Great lines like this seem to get twisted to the needs of new movies or tv shows, but the heart remains the same.  I'm a big fan of Bogie.


----------



## gunnar

dledmo said:


> It's a baseball movie, with a character who is a Cuban defector vodoo worshiper.


Major League

here is one in return:

"Do you know why he called it "Napster"? Cause I was napping when he stole it from me!"


----------



## boar_d_laze

Italian Job.


> _Let's go and say a prayer for a boy who couldn't run as fast as I could._


BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco

_Angels with dirty faces_

_Whaddya ya hear ! Whaddya say !..................same movie, yes ?_

_Here is one : " I never dreamed that any mere physical experience could be so stimulating." _

_Hint ...think Queen...._


----------



## gypsy2727

African Queen

"Eggs Benedict!"


----------



## petalsandcoco

Could be a number of movies....."eggs benedict, I hate every other kind ".

Runaway bride...

Comedy :

" I don't want a piece of you......I want the whole THING ! "

Hint : think "happy"


----------



## dledmo

Happy Gilmore

Spoken by the famous tough guy, Bob Barker.

*"In this world there are two kinds of people, my friend. Those with loaded guns and those who dig, you dig."*


----------



## titomike

'The Good, the Bad and the Ugly'

"What the F**K?" [_marking the sudden change in the movie's direction_]

I think most people said this when they saw this for the first time and is probably the most memorable thing about the movie...._that's_ your clue.


----------



## gypsy2727

petalsandcoco said:


> Could be a number of movies....."eggs benedict, I hate every other kind ".
> 
> Runaway bride...
> 
> Comedy :
> 
> " I don't want a piece of you......I want the whole THING ! "
> 
> Hint : think "happy"


Hey Petals...... you High Jacked my thread.......lol

no it is not Runaway Bride.....

think .......Doris Day my dear


----------



## dledmo

In interest of keeping this thread moving, I googled.  The answer is "Please Don't Eat the Daisies".  Correct me if I'm wrong.

Next quote

"Where you going, McLovin?"


----------



## titomike

'Superbad'

"A Royale with cheese! You know why they call it that?"
"Because of the metric system?"


----------



## dledmo

Pulp Fiction

"You guys. You lollygag the ball around the infield. You lollygag your way down to first. You lollygag in and out of the dugout. You know what that makes you? Larry!"

"Lollygagers!"


----------



## gypsy2727

BULL DURHAM...excellent movie

"Would you just watch the hair .Ya know I work along time on my hair and you hit it! He hit my hair!"


----------



## Guest

> "Would you just watch the hair .Ya know I work along time on my hair and you hit it! He hit my hair!"


SATURDAY NIGHT FEVER

"You ain't got a license to kill bookies and today I ain't sellin'. So take your flunky and dangle."


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lynn,

Can you offer up a few clues ?


----------



## highlander01

Millers Crossing

"Here read this"

"No thanks I don't do horror comics"

"You'll want to read this one.... think of it as a survival guide


----------



## gunnar

Lost Boys

here ya go:

"Laugh it up, Fuzzball."


----------



## dledmo

The Empire Strikes Back

Spoken by Han Solo, great movie.

"He might as well ride along with us; Hell, everybody else is."


----------



## dledmo

This is from a Western based on the book "Gone to Texas".  The title character is speaking of a red dog belonging to an old Indian.


----------



## gunnar

Blazing Bill Cody Remembers the Alamo with a Fistfull of Dollars for Daniel Boone at the O.K. Corral?

ok, i'm just guessing


----------



## dledmo

Here is the first part of the quote

"Chief, I was just wondering: I suppose that mangy red-bone hound's got no place else to go either."
[_spits tobacco juice on the dog's forehead_]

From the same movie

" I wish we had time to bury them fellas."

"To hell with them fellas. Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms."
[spits tobacco juice on dead man's forehead]


----------



## petalsandcoco

Can we have a clue ? or 2 ?


----------



## petemccracken

"Josey Wales", with Clint Eastwood?

"Frankly my Dear, I don't give a damn"


----------



## dledmo

"They say you're a hard put and desperate man, Josey Wales. They're goin' to heel and hide you to a barn door. You know what I say?"

" What's that? "

" I say that big talk's worth doodly-squat. Now, them poultices be laced with feathermoss and mustard root. Mind you drop water on 'em occasional and keep 'em damp.

You can pay me when you see me again, Josey Wales."

" I reckon so. "


----------



## petalsandcoco

Love that movie Pete,

Gone with the Wind

Here is one:

"When your head says one thing and your whole life says another, your head always loses.  "


----------



## titomike

'The Outlaw Josey Wales' ....welldone Pete! I knew I'd seen the scenes described...

'Gone with the Wind' ...of course.

Next...


Titomike said:


> "What the F**K?" [_marking the sudden change in the movie's direction_]
> 
> I think most people said this when they saw this for the first time and is probably the most memorable thing about the movie...._that's_ your clue.


Same guy as the 'Pulp Fiction'.....too easy now!

Sorry.....forget me! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## Guest

"Hell of a thing, killin' a man. Take away all he's got, and all he's ever gonna have."


----------



## eloki

Unforgiven (an excellent movie btw)

"Dare you take a leap of faith? Or become an old man, filled with regret, waiting to die alone."


----------



## gypsy2727

Inception....googled it to get back in the game

"You can't  win you know that don't you. It doesn't matter if you whip us,you'll still be where you were before at the bottom. And we'll still be the lucky ones at the top with all the breaks."


----------



## oldschool1982

Ooops. Forgot my answer...........The Outsiders.

Wow! With all the restaurant folk out there I can't believe this onehasn't been uttered yet......

"We're gonna need a bigger boat"

Then there is..........

"and then depression set in"

or

"they took the bar......the whole $%^ing bar" 

and......

"Ohh Macklin, great party but no whiskey"


----------



## dledmo

I see a "Jaws" and an "Animal House".  Please, one quote at a time, so we can keep this thread organized.  Anyone who can name the other quotes gets to post next.


----------



## sivasvati

Jaws obviously one of my favorite movies ever.

2 and 3 i don't know

is the fourth McClintock!


----------



## sivasvati

I forgot to add my quote

"'Twas beauty killed the beast."


----------



## oldschool1982

1 is Jaws, a hint for 2 a second quote....., "it's like going into wisconsin"....... 3 is Animal House and 4 is McLintock.

Don't see how more than one quote is an issue considering there are 8 pages (my settings) prior to this one with............


----------



## just jim

sivasvati said:


> "'Twas beauty killed the beast."


King Kong

"Paulie may have moved slow, but it was only because Paulie didn't have to move for anybody. "


----------



## Guest

> "Paulie may have moved slow, but it was only because Paulie didn't have to move for anybody. "


Goodfellas-

Loved that movie.

"If ever I meet one of you Texas waddies who ain't drunk water from a hoofprint, I think I'll... I'll shake their hand or buy 'em a Daniel Webster cigar."


----------



## dledmo

True Grit

"I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way"


----------



## gypsy2727

Who framed Roger Rabbit.....it's been many years but I do recall that line...good one!

"Then in the Arctic half-light of the canyon ,all existence fades to being with my soul and memories of the Big Black Foot River , a four count rythym and the hope a fish will rise."


----------



## petalsandcoco

Oh Gypsy...you go...great movie....my top 10 !

A river runs through it.....

Another great one :

Thank you boys for throwin' in that fricassee. I'm a man of large appetite, and even with lunch under my belt, I was feelin' a mite peckish.


----------



## gypsy2727

Oh brother where art thou....watched it with my mom and we were laughed into tears...

"Oh Sir, it's only wafer thin"

"I couldn't eat another thing. I'm absolutly stuffed. Bugger off!"


----------



## gunnar

Monty Python's Meaning of life

here:

And this is Natalie. She's new, like you.

- Hello, Natalie.

Hello, David. I mean, sir. Shit, I can't believe I've just said that. And now I've gone and said "shit"..... Twice. I'm so sorry, sir.

You could've said "f*ck" and we'd have been in real trouble.

Thank you, sir. I had a premonition I was gonna f*ck up on my first day.....Oh, piss it!


----------



## oldschool1982

I can't believe I actually know that last quote but there was a conversation along these lines at our DD's Swim meet last week and someone mentioned this movie....

I think it was the movie Love Actually. Never saw it. Not my type of flick

Anyhow.....no one guessed the title of my movie #2 even with the second quote I provided so here's another clue.

Dewey Oxburger


----------



## just jim

Stripes

"Sicilians are great liars. The best in the world. I'm Sicilian. My father was the world heavy-weight champion of Sicilian liars. From growing up with him I learned the pantomime. There are seventeen different things a guy can do when he lies to give himself away. A guys got seventeen pantomimes. A woman's got twenty, but a guy's got seventeen... but, if you know them, like you know your own face, they beat lie detectors all to hell. Now, what we got here is a little game of show and tell. You don't wanna show me nothin', but you're tellin me everything. I know you know where they are, so tell me before I do some damage you won't walk away from. "


----------



## Guest

True Romance

"Old man, you give those dogs another piece of my food and I'm gonna kick you 'til you're dead! "


----------



## gypsy2727

Moonstruck.....one of my top movies

"Well, I'm gonna get out of bed every morning.....breathe in and out all day long. Then after awhile I won't have to remind myself to get out of bed every morning and then after awhile, I won't have to think about how I had to stop feeling guilty about being perfect for awhile"


----------



## titomike

'Sleepless in Seattle'

how 'bout...

Good dags. D'ya like dags?
Dags?
What?
Yeah, dags.
Oh, dogs. Sure, I like dags. I like caravans more.


----------



## dledmo

Snatch

Funny flick, I always love to hear Brad Pitt in that one.

" Don't make me he-bitch man-slap you!"

Caught that line at work today as I walked through the break room.


----------



## oldschool1982

Snatch  was too slow on the keyboard I guess. Dang windows updates.

Here's an oldie but a goodie.

"Either he's dead, or my watch has stopped"


----------



## sivasvati

A day at the races. i love the marx brothers.

"Nature, Mr. Allnut, is what we are put in this world to rise above."


----------



## gypsy2727

African Queen.....wow that is dating me ....... excellant movie with more than one great line!

"Listen this is what I think....that we can't go around measuring our goodness by what we don't do, what we deny ourselves, what we resist, and what we exclude. I think ......we've got to measure goodness by what we embrace ,what we create , and who we include."


----------



## Guest

Chocolat

"Son, you got a panty on your head"


----------



## boar_d_laze

_Raising Arizona._

*Okay, okay here's the line already:*

_"I'm just an occidental woman in an oriental mood for love." _

If you remember that you are one movie freak. Hint: It's a song. Handicap: Figure out the actress and you can use teh google.

BDL


----------



## just jim

boar_d_laze said:


> By the way, the whole Sicilian thing was from _Princess Bride_, not _True Lies_ -- Wally Shawn at his most deliciously sly.


Sorry B, but it was True Romance.

Classic scene with Hopper and Walken.

You might be thinking of --- "You fool! You fell victim to one of the classic blunders - The most famous of which is "never get involved in a land war in Asia" - but only slightly less well-known is this: "Never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line"! " ---from The Princess Bride.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Just Jim,

Guess so.  My bad.  Or, as they say after the editor has worked her cinemagic:  "What are you talking about?"

BDL


----------



## gypsy2727

boar_d_laze said:


> _Raising Arizona._
> 
> *Okay, okay here's the line already:*
> 
> _"I'm just an occidental woman in an oriental mood for love." _
> 
> If you remember that you are one movie freak. Hint: It's a song. Handicap: Figure out the actress and you can use teh google.
> 
> BDL


Klondike Annie....love Mae West

"Your supposed to be smoking filtered cigarettes"

'What the hell do I care, I'm 94 years old!"


----------



## left4bread

Grumpy old men?  Or was it the sequel?

I love Jack Lemon. 

Can I spew a few?  Gonna anyways:

Girl1: Mom said the school is closed today because it's flooded, and there's feces everywhere!

Girl2: What are feces?

Girl1: Baby mice.

Girl2: (affectionately) Awww...

_______________

"Don't pity those men, Charlie. (slaps neck, shows killed mosquito) 

Don't pity this insect. 

That's not HIS blood, that's MY blood."

_______________

"My cat can eat a whole watermelon"

go


----------



## petalsandcoco

Mosquito Coast (with River Phoenix and Harrison Ford)  is one, the other two have me wondering ? Any clues ?


----------



## gunnar

Don't know wher it left off ..don't care.

ready?

"No, Ticket!"


----------



## petalsandcoco

Gunnar,

Is it Indiana Jones ?

How about :

"Me an' the old lady are gonna pick up the pieces and retie the knot, mixaphorically speaking."


----------



## tylerm713

petalsandcoco said:


> Gunnar,
> 
> Is it Indiana Jones ?
> 
> How about :
> 
> "Me an' the old lady are gonna pick up the pieces and retie the knot, mixaphorically speaking."


O Brother Where Art Thou. Great movie.

How about this one:

"No you're not. You'll be stone dead in a moment."


----------



## boar_d_laze

_No you're not. You'll be stone dead in a moment_. -- Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

How about this?_ Oh, God. He's dead. He's dead. He loved me, really loved me._

BDL


----------



## gypsy2727

boar_d_laze said:


> _No you're not. You'll be stone dead in a moment_. -- Monty Python and the Holy Grail.
> 
> How about this?_ Oh, God. He's dead. He's dead. He loved me, really loved me._
> 
> BDL


Princess Bride......excellent movie

"Waiter there is too much Pepper in my Paperkash, but I would be proud to partake of your Pecan Pie"


----------



## durangojo

peter sellers?...


----------



## braaivleis

This is fun. So how about...

"You can take your five hundred dollars, stick it in your ass and set fire to it..."

And

"Keep the change..."

Same movie, two different characters.

Also...

"Nobody's perfect..." (probably the most famous closing line in the history of movies)

And...

"Not that I loved the King less, but that I loved God more..."

And...

"She's my daughter. She's 16. If you even look sideways at her, I'll take an umbrella, stick it in your ass ....and open it."

Clue: Shane Black

Lots more, but I don't want to be boring...

And I assume that "Klaatu berada niktu" is really too obvious...


----------



## gypsy2727

durangojo said:


> peter sellers?...


Many good quotes by our famous Peter Sellers ...I love his movies ...but no

Hint....Meg Ryan & Billy Crystal


----------



## boar_d_laze

Sorry to get back to this so late, but "really loved me" is sooooooooooooo _totally_ not _Princess Bride_. Not even a good gues, not close by type of movie, and not close by quite a few decades.

Not that's any help at all but Jim Carey did a bit of an homage to it in The Mask after his "death scene" following the jitterbug in the Coco Bongo. But don't take too much from that either. It's not Oscar or rewards related in any way.

I don't want to give too much away, but will tell you the movie is a stone classic; was as responsible as any movie for creating an enduring genre; has provided "inspiration" to any number of more (financially) successful movies; is an eternal favorite of film classes; oddly, for most of its existence has only been in limited release; and Frank Coppola LOVES it. I doubt teh Google will be much help, so if no one can answer I'll show mercy with some research friendlier hints.

The question stands, _Oh, God. He's dead. He's dead. He loved me, really loved me._

BDL

PS. "...take your 500 dollars" is from the _Good, the Bad and the Ugly_. So, obviously, is "keep the change," but that's a cliche that's been used in a lot of films. "Nobody's perfect" is Joey Brown in _Some Like It Hot. _Two answers to one post is enough.


----------



## gypsy2727

boar_d_laze said:


> Sorry to get back to this so late, but "really loved me" is sooooooooooooo _totally_ not _Princess Bride_. Not even a good gues, not close by type of movie, and not close by quite a few decades.
> 
> Not that's any help at all but Jim Carey did a bit of an homage to it in The Mask after his "death scene" following the jitterbug in the Coco Bongo. But don't take too much from that either. It's not Oscar or rewards related in any way.
> 
> I don't want to give too much away, but will tell you the movie is a stone classic; was as responsible as any movie for creating an enduring genre; has provided "inspiration" to any number of more (financially) successful movies; is an eternal favorite of film classes; oddly, for most of its existence has only been in limited release; and Frank Coppola LOVES it. I doubt teh Google will be much help, so if no one can answer I'll show mercy with some research friendlier hints.
> 
> The question stands, _Oh, God. He's dead. He's dead. He loved me, really loved me._
> 
> BDL
> 
> PS. "...take your 500 dollars" is from the _Good, the Bad and the Ugly_. So, obviously, is "keep the change," but that's a cliche that's been used in a lot of films. "Nobody's perfect" is Joey Brown in _Some Like It Hot. _Two answers to one post is enough.


Scarface Shame of a Nation 1932 ,,,,,,,seriously do not tell me that is the quote...I asked my dad and that is what he came up with....... and he cannot even remember black and white...mom says Gone with the Wind.....lolololol!!!!!!

I thought Princess Bride was an amaaaaaazing guess as it is one of the alltime favourite comedys

O.k I have a quote pending if you would like to take a gander ......unless BDL has not approved these black and whites...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## tylerm713

gypsy2727 said:


> Scarface Shame of a Nation 1932 ,,,,,,,seriously do not tell me that is the quote...I asked my dad and that is what he came up with....... and he cannot even remember black and white...mom says Gone with the Wind.....lolololol!!!!!!


 I believe that Scarface '32 is indeed correct. I remember watching that one in a film class in college. If my memory serves me, that's what it's from.

Here's an obscure one from one of my favorite movies.

"You can't run the world with sentiment"

"No, but that's what we try to do!"


----------



## gypsy2727

Oh great here goes........

"Waiter there is too much Pepper in my Paperkash, but I would be proud partake of your Pecan Pie"


----------



## boar_d_laze

"Waiter, there's too much pepper..." _Harry Met Sally_

BDL


----------



## durangojo

just  a stab bdl...wuthering heights?

   easy one, but its monday morning....." we gotta stop them somehow, they're making our food out of people"


----------



## petemccracken

Solent Green with Charleston Heston

"Were you good at it?"

"Yes sir!"

"Well why do you stick to it."


----------



## braaivleis

Needs a "y"


----------



## braaivleis

Borgnine...


----------



## petemccracken

Braaivleis said:


> Needs a "y"


Oops!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## gypsy2727

I have no idea where we are at .....so here's mine

"I thought you said your dog does not bite."

" That is not my dog."


----------



## durangojo

gypsy, i have no idea as i usually don't even make it through the opening credits...but here's one, i think..is this cheating, not to be able to answer one first?

this a bone for the old guys....

" oh, it was beauty that killed the beast"

joey


----------



## gypsy2727

durangojo said:


> gypsy, i have no idea as i usually don't even make it through the opening credits...but here's one, i think..is this cheating, not to be able to answer one first?
> 
> this a bone for the old guys....
> 
> " oh, it was beauty that killed the beast"
> 
> joey


Joey.....that quote was just for you! I gathered from your earlier post you were a Peter Sellers fan. It is one of ..if not THE all time quotes by this amazingly talented man ...who I miss.

I gotta get back to the Rumble thread and partake of BDL's Delicious martini I spyed upon earlier.

Gypsy is heading for the Rumble Bar


----------



## durangojo

boar_d_laze said:


> Sorry to get back to this so late, but "really loved me" is sooooooooooooo _totally_ not _Princess Bride_. Not even a good gues, not close by type of movie, and not close by quite a few decades.
> 
> Not that's any help at all but Jim Carey did a bit of an homage to it in The Mask after his "death scene" following the jitterbug in the Coco Bongo. But don't take too much from that either. It's not Oscar or rewards related in any way.
> 
> I don't want to give too much away, but will tell you the movie is a stone classic; was as responsible as any movie for creating an enduring genre; has provided "inspiration" to any number of more (financially) successful movies; is an eternal favorite of film classes; oddly, for most of its existence has only been in limited release; and Frank Coppola LOVES it. I doubt teh Google will be much help, so if no one can answer I'll show mercy with some research friendlier hints.
> 
> The question stands, _Oh, God. He's dead. He's dead. He loved me, really loved me._
> 
> BDL
> 
> PS. "...take your 500 dollars" is from the _Good, the Bad and the Ugly_. So, obviously, is "keep the change," but that's a cliche that's been used in a lot of films. "Nobody's perfect" is Joey Brown in _Some Like It Hot. _Two answers to one post is enough.


come on bdl...give us another clue...its driving me batty! ok, battier!!...a year perhaps?

here's one..."i'll have what she's having".....

joey


----------



## tylerm713

durangojo said:


> come on bdl...give us another clue...its driving me batty! ok, battier!!...a year perhaps?
> 
> here's one..."i'll have what she's having".....
> 
> joey


It's Scarface '32 I'm pretty sure.

Back to mine that hasn't been guessed.

"You can't run the world on sentiment."
"No, but that's what we try to do."


----------



## durangojo

doctor strangelove?..again, peter sellers....

thanks gypsy...my memory chip just kicked in...yo, wasn't he just the greatest?

ok,no takers on 'i'll have what she's having" ...hint, rob reiner's mother said it...

joey

citizen kane?


----------



## tylerm713

durangojo said:


> doctor strangelove?..again, peter sellers....
> 
> thanks gypsy...my memory chip just kicked in...yo, wasn't he just the greatest?
> 
> ok,no takers on 'i'll have what she's having" ...hint, rob reiner's mother said it...
> 
> joey


When Harry met Sally.


----------



## gypsy2727

gypsy2727 said:


> I have no idea where we are at .....so here's mine
> 
> "I thought you said your dog does not bite."
> 
> " That is not my dog."


hint ....quote from the same movie

" A beekeeper who has lost his voice, a cook who thinks he's a gardener, and a witness to a murder. Oh yes, it's obvious to my trained eye,that there is much more going on here than meets the ear"


----------



## boar_d_laze

Pink Panther Strikes Again.

Q: _You're not very tall, are you?_

A: _Well, I try to be._

BDL


----------



## homemadecook

"You had me at hello" - Jerry McGuire


----------



## tylerm713

Still no takers on my quote? Come on, there has to be a real movie buff on here that knows what movie this came from:

"You can't run the world on sentiment."

"No, but that's what we try to do."


----------



## gypsy2727

Hitchcock's ......MURDER

"There is no technique, there is just the way to do it. Now are we going to measure ,or are we going to cook?"


----------



## boar_d_laze

Originally Posted by *gypsy2727* 


> "There is no technique, there is just the way to do it. Now are we going to measure ,or are we going to cook?"


Total chick flick. Not fair. _Under the Tuscan Sun_.

Here's one: _You're standing outside my church, comparing God to Rice Krispies?_

BDL


----------



## durangojo

why aren't chick flicks fair game?...just like arnold or van damme or steven segal? or spooky black ninjas?

"did i ever tell you the story of a man who taught his asshole to talk?".....this, to me is a classic pulp flick...here's another hint in this quote..."exterminate all natural thought. that is the conclusion i have come to?"

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze

Madam, in case you have not noticed, I am no chick. According to the Y chromosome, which I was given in lieu of the ability (or desire) to _communicate_, a motion picture without explosions is like a cocktail with no vegetable.


> _"did i ever tell you the story of a man who taught his asshole to talk?".....this, to me is a classic pulp flick...here's another hint in this quote..."exterminate all natural thought. that is the conclusion i have come to?"_


Either as novel or film, how is _Naked Lunch_ pulp? Does it make no sense at all, or make perfect sense that Willie Lee and Buckaroo Banzai look exactly alike?

Your question is answered while mine begs. Surely (don't call me Shirley) you can identify, _You're standing outside my church, comparing God to Rice Krispies?_

BDL


----------



## gypsy2727

boar_d_laze said:


> Originally Posted by *gypsy2727*
> 
> Total chick flick. Not fair. _Under the Tuscan Sun_.
> 
> Here's one: _You're standing outside my church, comparing God to Rice Krispies?_
> 
> BDL


 BDL ....you have been in the estrogen zone as a total gentleman!........thank-you

MILLION DOLLAR BABY

o.k. here goes

I know what your thinking. "Was it 6 shots or 5?"


----------



## durangojo

bdl, my friend, please don't get your knickers in a twist cuz i suck at movie quotes...perhaps i was thinking more david lynch when i uttered 'pulp...perhaps cult would have been a better word...to me, lurid, alternative, and noir summarize what a 'pulp' film is...could be my misunderstanding of the word itself...but you gotta admit that naked lunch was all of those...powder my lips? weird....now, back to the movies!!!

joey

oops, forgot to pass on....

"keep it still back there lady or else we're gonna have to, you know, shoot ya"


----------



## gypsy2727

gypsy2727 said:


> BDL ....you have been in the estrogen zone as a total gentleman!........thank-you
> 
> MILLION DOLLAR BABY
> 
> o.k. here goes
> 
> "I know what your thinking. Did he fire 6 shots? Or only 5?"


 Durango ......one quote at a time girlfriend

mine is pending .....I'll stir the pot and wait /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## durangojo

so sorry to be out of line gypsy,....must be my  catholic upbinging!

 ......clint eastwood?...maybe in the good, the bad and the ugly?, or the outlaw josie wales?


----------



## tylerm713

durangojo said:


> so sorry to be out of line gypsy,....must be my catholic upbinging!
> 
> ......clint eastwood?...maybe in the good, the bad and the ugly?, or the outlaw josie wales?


Right actor, wrong movie. Dirty Harry would be the correct response.

And as you your quote:

"keep it still back there lady or else we're gonna have to, you know, shoot ya"

Fargo. Good one.

Here's my next one: "Will you take a gander at them moccasins! What kinda skins is them?"


----------



## gunnar

Jeremiah Johnson? sounds like something the bald guy said...possibly Mountain Men, but haven't seen that one in a while.


----------



## boar_d_laze

_*Out with the old:*_


> _Will you take a gander at them moccasins! What kinda skins is them?_


Jeremiah Johnson? Not quite. Back to the Future III.

_*In with the new:*_
BDL


----------



## foodmeister

Pulp Fiction?  And I know the second one, Rocky Horror of course!


----------



## foodmeister

oops please delete


----------



## boar_d_laze

_Hey Laughing Boy. Did you hear that? One bullet left._ Seems like it might have been too obscure and maybe a bit too male. _Rabbit Fire_, a Warner Bros epic production with Bugs, Daffy and Elmer. It's the fillum with the classic "wabbit season / duck season" bit.

Someone else give the next clue. I'm outta here.

BDL


----------



## rezacatering

love all your guys quotes.

here are some from my all time funny man, some of you guys most likely hate him cuz his personal life. I respect him for his talents only.

Now is the time to strike. The leader is suffering from a terrific handicap: he has no head or body!

I'm not the heroic type. Really, I was beaten up by Quakers.

Death should not be seen as the end, but as a very effective way to cut down expenses.

I have watches some of these movies like 20 times or more.

Reza

San Diego Catering


----------



## boar_d_laze

Woody Allen -- from different things.

If someone hasn't come to terms with Woody Allen and Soon-Yi, they're blind to the legitimacy of an ongoing 18 year relationship and 13 year marriage and/or is Mia Farrow. 

Two decades show we're not exactly talking predator.  If someone has problems with Allen's "personal life," the problem lies more with him.

BDL


----------



## cooknfool

I too married a much younger woman who I affectionately refer to as "Wife Number Last". Her penchant for self improvement via the wonders of modern medicine have our kids referring to her as "Frankenbarbie". As for Woody...I pity the poor bastard. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## gunnar

I just think he is overrated and don't find him all that funny.

back to the game.

"You found me beautiful once."

"Baby, you got real ugly."


----------



## tylerm713

Gunnar said:


> I don't want to let this thread die...so...let's try two at a time and only new movie quotes when the old ones are either guessed or an admitted stumper.......I will take your silence at the time of my post as approval...especially since you can't hear me anyway till I hit submit./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> so a restart with cult classics:
> "And shepherds we shall be,for Thee, my Lord, for Thee.Power hath descended forth from Thy hand,that our feet may swiftly carry out Thy command.So we shall flow a river forth to Theeand teeming with souls shall it ever be.In nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritūs Sancti." and "Let's do the time warp again...." *as if in song*


 I'm with you. This one's too much fun to let die.

The first quote is Boondock Saints. One of my favorite movies when it came out. The second one was rather disappointing though.

The second quote I'm not as sure about. I'm thinking it's Rocky Horror Picture Show, but I haven't seen it in a while.

I'm gonna go ahead and throw a couple out.

"I agreed she'd go free, but it was you who failed to specify when or where."

"On the evening of October 7, 1989 several hundred people got together for some evening exercise and marched for the right to go for walks without the Berlin Wall getting in their way."


----------



## lactosetheintol

1.  "Sometimes the spaghetti likes to be alone."

2.  "I have got to teach you about food.  Close your eyes."

3.  "Though she didn't know how to read or write, when it came to cooking she knew everything there was to know."


----------

